# Iraq almost rid of ISIS



## KissMy (Oct 30, 2016)

*ISIS has almost been defeated in Iraq! ISIS just days away from losing Mosul!






(IraqiNews.com) Nineveh – Badr Organization announced on Sunday liberating five villages, west of the city of Mosul, from the control of the Islamic State.


The organization said in a brief statement, “Our forces managed to liberate the villages of lower al-Gorn, upper al-Gorn, al-Amrini, al-Salmani and al-Zarka, west of the city of Mosul, from the ISIS control.”


“The morale of the ISIS members retreated due to the advance of the liberating security forces,” the statement added.
Earlier today, Badr Organization announced freeing 23 families in the village of al-Gorn from the ISIS grip.*


----------



## IsaacNewton (Oct 30, 2016)

Thanks for posting the map. Once they are eliminated as a fighting force and it will have come about by the majority of fighting being done by soldiers from the countries in the region rather than the US there will be a great boost in the trust of forces in the region to take care of their own problems. Likely some small remnants of these losers will continue car bombings like the Taliban and Al Qaeda but the rain of terror over cities and populations is coming to an end.


----------



## the_human_being (Oct 30, 2016)

Actually Iraq was free from ISIS when Obama took office.


----------



## KissMy (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## KissMy (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## KissMy (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## KissMy (Oct 30, 2016)

*ISIS is being forced into Syria to destroy Bashar Al-Assad!*


----------



## KissMy (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## KissMy (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## KissMy (Oct 30, 2016)

*"ISIS leadership issuing orders to withdraw from Qarqarat town south of Mosul and burn all headquarters before leaving"

"Many ISIS fighter were killed by Iraqi PMU in Ein al-Jahash village south west of Mosul during Tal Afar operation"

"Peshmerga forces captured two more villages on the Bashiqa front, northeast of Mosul."*


----------



## KissMy (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## KissMy (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Camp (Oct 30, 2016)

the_human_being said:


> Actually Iraq was free from ISIS when Obama took office.


No, it wasn't. It was called ISIL by the way.


----------



## KissMy (Oct 31, 2016)

*Reuters: "ISOF have breached Mosul city limits, entering the Karama neighborhood on the eastern edge of the city on the main highway." *


----------



## KissMy (Oct 31, 2016)

*Christian mass celebrated in Qaraqosh & Bakhidida Iraq today after they were liberated from ISIS

Southern front only :A list of the villages captured so far by Iraqi federal police south and southwest of Mosul*


----------



## Camp (Oct 31, 2016)

ISIL's most feared and hated enemy, the Shia militias have been given the task of slaughtering ISIL members as they attempt to flee Mosul and escape to Syria. Retribution and revenge.


----------



## KissMy (Oct 31, 2016)

Live ISIS territory events map! Watch as they get CRUSHED!!!


----------

